# Smart Watches For MsnÂ® Direct Have Sold Out And Are No Longer For Sal



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Smart Watches for MSNÂ® Direct have sold out and are no longer for sale.

So I just bought one from ebay :huh:

And they don't even work here in the UK :no:

It was only Â£9 + Â£4 p&p. 

Item number: 380077912926


----------

